# On Board Charger OK for AGM Batteries?



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 2005 Ranger 621VS with a four bank, on board charger. I will be upgrading my trolling motor batteries as my old ones are getting too tired. I've been told to invest in a good set and the AGM 31's seem to be the consensus. However, someone said to make sure that my charger will be able to charge AGM batteries. I've even read that some chargers have an AGM mode on them. My boat is currently at the boat shop so I don't have a way to visually inspect if that's the case with this charger. Does anyone out there have the same year boat and could you tell me if I'm okay to order my AGM's now for when my boat is done at the shop?

Thanks,
Cheddar


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Wet cell or agm you will be fine,it's the gel cell that need a special charger.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

rockytop said:


> Wet cell or agm you will be fine,it's the gel cell that need a special charger.


Excellent. Now I just need my boat back for the season. I should have taken it up in February.


----------

